# Thomas Ward shipbreakers Inverkeithing



## chris claydon (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi there. I am also researching the history of activity at Thomas Ward's shipbreaking yard at Inverkeithing. Would be interested to hear from anyone with any connection or who may have some relevant photos of the ships broken up there.


----------

